
5 reasons you shouldn’t ditch the iPhone and switch to Android – BGR - leonqli
https://bgr.com/2018/06/21/iphone-vs-android-2018-top-5-reasons-to-choose-apple/
======
ifcologne
I‘m using Apple devices since 12+ years and never regret that I switched. The
Apple support is the biggest plus. All the other 4 reasons are absolutely
valid and keep me in the eco-system. It comes with a high price tag. But as I
get the latest updates for iOS devices I have no need to change my iPhone
every 2 years - I‘m fine with my iPhone 6. Perhaps until autumn this year...

